# ABT Archive of Recipes



## BandCollector (Dec 10, 2017)

There are so many posts regarding members' recipes and preferences.  How would you all feel about a forum category strictly devoted to ABT recipes?

John


----------



## mosparky (Dec 10, 2017)

Not sure I understand your question. There already exists an ABT forum. Been there since I joined something like 16 mos ago. Matter of fact, this very thread (unless a Mod moved it) is the very top post in it.
 Can you clarify your suggestion ?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Not sure I understand your question. There already exists an ABT forum. Been there since I joined something like 16 mos ago. Matter of fact, this very thread (unless a Mod moved it) is the very top post in it.
> Can you clarify your suggestion ?




You are correct.   Its here.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 10, 2017)

mosparky said:


> Not sure I understand your question. There already exists an ABT forum. Been there since I joined something like 16 mos ago. Matter of fact, this very thread (unless a Mod moved it) is the very top post in it.
> Can you clarify your suggestion ?




I'm not suggesting an ABT Forum...As you said that already exists.  

I am suggesting an archive of ABT recipes exclusively.  Our present forum allows members to announce that they made ABTs for football games, Thanksgiving dinner, 4th of July, etc. without any indication of ingredients or smoking techniques.   An archive of recipes is much different than a forum.  

I hope I have clarified my suggestion.

John


----------



## mosparky (Dec 10, 2017)

Much clearer. Good idea, wish we had more areas like that.


----------

